# LAN Kabel wodurch kommt der hohe Verlust?



## Axl-Rose (1. Februar 2017)

Moin moin!
Hab zwischen 2 Häusern ein Netzwerk Cat.7 Kabel verlegt, mit ca. 20 bis 25m länge, kriege aber nur 10mbit drüber...
Das selbe Kabel hab ich noch woandershin  verlegt mit ca 15m und da krieg ich das 1gbit voll. Endgeräte hab ich auf beiden
Seiten getauscht, aber leider kein anderes ergebnis. Kann das problem sein das auf einer länge von ca. 3m parallel (im selben Schlauch)
eine Stromleitung verläuft? oder kann sich das nicht so extrem negativ auswirken?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten
mfg Axl


----------



## Rayken (1. Februar 2017)

Und wie hast du die Kabel mit den Endgeräten verbunden? Direkt oder mit Netzwerkdosen?

Wenn letzteres dann ist zu beachten:


> Durch die Nutzung von CAT 7 Kabel mit den herkömmlichen CAT 6   Netzwerkdosen, verringert sich die Kategorie des Gesamtsystems  ebenfalls auf CAT 6



Aber selbst dann sollte da eigentlich mehr bei rauskommen...


----------



## Malkolm (1. Februar 2017)

Klingt für mich so, als ob nur 2 der 4 aderpaare korrekt arbeiten. Was sagt denn der leitungstest?


----------



## Orka45 (1. Februar 2017)

Überprüf die Verdrahtung.

Hast du die Schneidklemmen mit einem LSA Werkzeug richtig gesetzt, oder nur mit dem Schraubenzieher irgendwie reingemurkst?
Bei letzterem kann es sein das einige Drähte keinen Kontakt haben


----------



## Axl-Rose (1. Februar 2017)

hab überall die selbe netzwerkdosen verwendet und beim anderen kabel kommen ja die 1gbit an... 
Aber vielleicht liegts wirklich an den dosen, mal guckn wo ich ne cat7 dose herkriege ^^


----------



## Orka45 (2. Februar 2017)

Axl-Rose schrieb:


> hab überall die selbe netzwerkdosen verwendet und beim anderen kabel kommen ja die 1gbit an...
> Aber vielleicht liegts wirklich an den dosen, mal guckn wo ich ne cat7 dose herkriege ^^


nirgends, weil RJ45 kein cat7 kann soweit ich weiß.
Das ist aber auch nicht nötig für Gigabit Geschwindikeiten.

die 10 Mbit lassen naheliegen das meherer Drähte keinen Richtigen Kontakt haben/Vertauscht sind/Beschädigt sind.


----------



## Axl-Rose (2. Februar 2017)

Hab nen LSA verwendet, werd aber morgen nochmal die verdrahtung checken. und gleich noch ein paar cat 6a dosen bestellt. bei meinen alten weiß ich den typ net mehr (vor 5 jahren mal gekauft) ^^


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2017)

Ja, klingt wirklich so als wäre der Kabel irgendwie beschädigt oder nicht richtig verdrahtet wobei 10MBit/s selbst in diesem Fall sehr wenig sind, über zwei statt vier Adernpaare bekommt man im Normalfall immer noch 100MBit/s.

Möglicherweise, da das Kabel ja außen verlegt ist, wurde auch der Mantel beschädigt und es ist Wasser in das Kabel eingedrungen, dieses wiederum könnte die Dämpfung der Leitung speziell bei hohen Frequenzen erhöhen; vielleicht kommen auch mehrere Faktoren zusammen.



> Wenn letzteres dann ist zu beachten:
> Durch die Nutzung von CAT 7 Kabel mit den herkömmlichen CAT 6    Netzwerkdosen, verringert sich die Kategorie des Gesamtsystems   ebenfalls auf CAT 6
> 
> 
> Aber selbst dann sollte da eigentlich mehr bei rauskommen...



Mal wieder dieses Märchen... 

Es ist zwar tatsächlich so das eine CAT 7 Kabelstrecke mit normalen Netzwerkdosen insgesamt nicht ganz den CAT 7 Anforderungen genügt... aber für 1000 BASE-T reichts trotzdem locker (da braucht man ja auch kein CAT 7...) und selbst für 10 GBASE-T reichts auch. Das kann also keinesfalls eine Erklärung für diese Probleme sein. Selbst 25GBASE-T und 40GBASE-T funktionieren mit normalen Steckern- dafür aber nur bei sehr kurzen Kabellängen mit CAT 7, ansonsten wird CAT 8 nötig.

Um genau zu sein hat es eigentlich nie einen Netzwerkstandard gegeben der wirklich CAT 7 inklusive entsprechender Dosen erfordert hätte und der nennenswerte Verbreitung gefunden hätte und es ist auch keiner absehbar. Entweder CAT 6 reicht aus oder man kommt mit CAT 7 auch nicht viel weiter. Die "zukunftssichere" CAT 7 Verkabelung ist daher eigentlich nur eine Augenauswischere zugunsten der Kabelhersteller. Ein gutes CAT 6 Kabel ist praktisch genauso gut wie ein CAT 7 Kabel und meist reicht sogar CAT 5, jedenfalls für 1000 BASE-T.


----------



## harley765 (2. Februar 2017)

ich war der Meinung es braucht eigentlich immer nur zwei Paare..  (Litze 1, 2, 3 und 6)



Malkolm schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so, als ob nur 2 der 4 aderpaare korrekt arbeiten. Was sagt denn der leitungstest?


----------



## Axl-Rose (2. Februar 2017)

so, hab alles wieder abgeklemmt, durchgemesen und am anderen port wieder angeklemmt... Jetzt gehts 
Danke für eure hilfe, wollte schon das Kabel wieder rausreißen ^^


----------



## Malkolm (2. Februar 2017)

harley765 schrieb:


> ich war der Meinung es braucht eigentlich immer nur zwei Paare..  (Litze 1, 2, 3 und 6)



Für 10MBit reicht das, nominell auch noch bis 100MBit. Ab 1GBit brauchst du zwingend alle 4 Paare.
100MBit über 2 Paare wird aber mitlerweile in vielen Consumer-Geräten nicht mehr unterstützt, gerade solchen die eigentlich GBit-Ports haben. Wenn da 1GBit nicht ordentlich funktioniert (meist wegen defekter Schirmung) ist der 1. Fallback auf 100MBit via 8 Adern. Sollte das ebenfalls nicht klappen (z.B. wegen defekter Klemmen oder Aderausfällen) ist der 2. Fallback meist direkt 10MBit über 1,2,3 und 6 (ISDN).


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2017)

Wobei man an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen könnte das es da noch 1000BASE-CX gibt... dieser Standard ermöglicht 1 Gbit/s auch über zwei Adernpaare erfordert dafür aber tatsächlich CAT-7 Verkabelung- als einziger Standard der jemals nennenswerte Verbreitung erlangt hat. Durchgesetzt hat sich die Technik aber nicht.


----------

